# Question about Paphiopedilum vietnamense size



## orchideya (Feb 6, 2012)

Hello,
How long before blooming size would be 5" Paphiopedilum vietnamense?
Piping rock orchids has it listed as
3"+ - $34.95 
5"+ - $49.95 
But I have no idea how big should it be to bloom. Does anyone know?
Please help.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 6, 2012)

It can bloom on as little as 3"


----------



## orchideya (Feb 6, 2012)

Great! Thank you SlipperKing.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 6, 2012)

Always get the biggest most vigorous plants you can.


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 6, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Always get the biggest most vigorous plants you can.



yup
and remember, even though a plant may be technically blooming sized, one's culture can and will affect the blooming


----------



## orchideya (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks NYEric and Likespaphs. 
I am aware that it will probably sulk for a while especially with a newb like me, that's why I always make sure to buy at least NBS plants whenever possible.
My intention is to buy the 5" plant, just wanted to see if it would be categorized as a SS or NBS .

There are also two delenatii species that I am interested in - vinicolor(dunkel) and albinum at 4-5". I guess in ideal conditions they would be NBS too, right?

Thanks again.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes, again


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 6, 2012)

Its more than just leaf spread...its the number of leaves and the thickness at the base. I have a blooming delanatii right now that is barely 3" in leaf spread, but the base is really thick. Good luck with your plants....I have found vietnamense difficult to keep alive. It grows steadily, or sometimes just sits there...but after a few years, it just kicks the bucket. I have also found "Dunkel" to be difficult, unlike regular dealatii which is hardy as a rock, and among the easiest paph species to grow and bloom. I've had 2 dunkels...both seemed to do well for a few months, then kicked. My delanatii album spiked, but then blasted....but it is alive.


----------



## orchideya (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks for the warning Eric. 
How did they die? Was it some kind of desease or fungi that they are prone to?
It might be a good idea for me to stick to just regular form of delenatii then. Its just delenatii is my favorite paph and I thought it would be cool to have all different types of them.
As for vietnamense - I still want it because it is the only parvi I am missing now. Doesn't feel complete without it


----------



## NYEric (Feb 7, 2012)

Wow! hangianum and jackii jab! Ouch! oke:


----------



## orchideya (Feb 7, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Wow! hangianum and jackii jab! Ouch! oke:



Excuse me? What is wrong with having hangianum and jackii?


----------



## NYEric (Feb 7, 2012)

Wow! Another stab at the suffering americans!


----------



## orchideya (Feb 7, 2012)

Oops, I get it now.


----------



## Stone (Feb 7, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Always get the biggest most vigorous plants you can.



I've heard that when selecting seedlings from a flask batch you should ignore the big vigorous ''monsters'' and also the ''runts'' and go for the middle ground as the you have a better chance of getting a ''good'' flower/plant


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 7, 2012)

I can't say what killed my Dunkel's. They basically seemed OK, but grew slowly...at least compared to regular delanatii, which grows fast enough to bloom more than once a year. But after a few months of slow growth, they would stop. After a while, the leaves would be less turgid, then shrivel. I'll try again, as I am determined to keep one alive. Actually, despite the darker pouch, overall its not that different from regular delanatii. But those leaves are amazing!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 7, 2012)

Stone said:


> I've heard that when selecting seedlings from a flask batch you should ignore the big vigorous ''monsters'' and also the ''runts'' and go for the middle ground as the you have a better chance of getting a ''good'' flower/plant


Never heard that before!


----------



## orchideya (Feb 8, 2012)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> I can't say what killed my Dunkel's. They basically seemed OK, but grew slowly...at least compared to regular delanatii, which grows fast enough to bloom more than once a year. But after a few months of slow growth, they would stop. After a while, the leaves would be less turgid, then shrivel. I'll try again, as I am determined to keep one alive. Actually, despite the darker pouch, overall its not that different from regular delanatii. But those leaves are amazing!



Chuck Acker on his website has listed 25 plants compot of 
Paphiopedilum delenatii f. vinicolor 'Waunakee Warrior' AM/AOS x self
for only $100
Sometimes I wish we lived in US.


----------



## Paphman910 (Feb 8, 2012)

orchideya said:


> Chuck Acker on his website has listed 25 plants compot of
> Paphiopedilum delenatii f. vinicolor 'Waunakee Warrior' AM/AOS x self
> for only $100
> Sometimes I wish we lived in US.



Paph delenatii vinicolor is a pretty fast grower! It has very beautiful leaves!

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19671&highlight=delenatii+vinicolor


Paphman910


----------



## orchideya (Feb 8, 2012)

Paphman910 said:


> Paph delenatii vinicolor is a pretty fast grower! It has very beautiful leaves!
> 
> http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19671&highlight=delenatii+vinicolor
> 
> ...




Wow, Paphman, those are just gorgeous! And so many of them.
You are not planning to sell couple of them by any chance?
Since they are taking quite a space....


----------



## Paphman910 (Feb 8, 2012)

orchideya said:


> Wow, Paphman, those are just gorgeous! And so many of them.
> You are not planning to sell couple of them by any chance?
> Since they are taking quite a space....



I already sold most of them last year! Down to 4 plant for myself!

Paphman910


----------



## orchideya (Feb 9, 2012)

Paphman910 said:


> I already sold most of them last year! Down to 4 plant for myself!
> 
> Paphman910



Oh that's too bad. Wish I found this forum last year


----------

